# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  (نبيل شبيب) الشرعية الدولية: كي لا يصير الباطل حقًّا!

## هيثم الفقى

أولاً: الشرعية الدولية بين القانون والسياسة

ثانيًا: الشرعية الدولية والنظام العالمي

ثالثًا: الشرعية الدولية وقرارات مجلس الأمن



الشرعية الدولية بين القانون والسياسة

والمصطلح لا يتبدل مقصوده بكثرة استخدامه في غير موضعه، فمصطلح الشرعية الدولية وسواها من مصطلحات القانون الدولي- قد وُضِع ليسري على مدى أجيال وحقب زمنية متوالية، وأوضاع متشابهة ومختلفة، وأحداث وتطورات جارية، دون أن يفقد مغزاه، ولا أن تُمَيَّع معالمه.

وليس لأي طرف من الأطراف الدولية بمفرده أو في إطار مجموعة دولية ينتسب إليها وينتظم فيها، أن يكون هو وما يصنع ويرى "مرجعًا" للشرعية الدولية ومفهومها، بحيث تتبدل مقتضياتها في "عصره وعالمه" بما يوافقه، العكس هو الصحيح، فالشرعية الدولية هي المرجعية للحكم على سائر الأطراف الدولية وتصرفاتها، وعند الانطلاق من مفهومها المحدد بأسلوب علمي منهجي يمكن أن نقول بمنظور الشرعية الدولية: إن ما صنع هذا الطرف القوي أو هذا الطرف الضعيف على الساحة الدولية، متفق مع الشرعية الدولية، أو مخالف لها ينبغي تقويمه، أو باطل لا يعتدّ به، حتى وإن استمر وجوده وكان "واقعًا قائمًا" وتم التعامل معه إمّا مقاومة أو خضوعًا، وهو بعد أن يسقط بطريق ما يكون وضع لاغٍ قد انتهى أمره فيتم التخلص من سائر نتائجه الباطلة.

جوهر "الشرعية الدولية" باق على حاله، ولا يسمح بتبدل المفهوم إلى درجة تجعل الحق بالأمس باطلاً اليوم، أو الباطل بالأمس حقًّا اليوم!.

يمكن العودة إلى الكتب الأساسية المعتمدة في معاهد العلوم السياسية والقانون الدولي، فنجد فيها على صعيد تعريف القانون الدولي - مصدر الشرعية الدولية - مدرستين متكاملتين:

الأولى تركز على أن القانون الدولي هو ما استقر من قيم ومبادئ وقواعد أساسية وحقوق إنسانية متعارف عليها عبر التجارب الماضية وتمَّ تثبيتها في مواثيق دولية ملزمة، وهذا ما يوصف بالقانون الدولي العام، أو القيم والمبادئ الدولية الأساسية، مثل عدم مشـروعية اغتصاب الأراضي بالقوة، وحق تقرير المصير، وسنستخدم فيما سيلي كلمة "الأسس" تعبيراً عنها.

وتركز المدرسة الثانية على مجموعة المواثيق والمعاهدات والاتفاقات وقرارات المنظمات الدولية، مما ينبثق جميعه عن القانون الدولي العام، أو ينبغي أن ينبثق عنه وأن يلتزم بالأسس المقررة فيه، وهذا ما يوصف بالقانون الدولي التطبيقي، وسنستخدم في التعبير عنه كلمة "التطبيقات".

لم يكن العلماء المتخصصون يرون تناقضًا بين الأسس والتطبيقات، ولكن كانت نظرتهم "مثالية" لفترة من الزمن امتدت إلى السبعينيات الميلادية من القرن التاسع عشر تقريبًا، وإليها تستند الأحكام التي ترد في دراساتهم وبحوثهم عندما يقولون عن إجراء أو اتفاق دولي إنه يتناقض مع الشرعية الدولية. ويقومون بذلك على الصعيد العالمي بدور "المحكمة الدستورية العليا" في الدولة، مع فارق لا يستهان به، وهو أن أحكامهم لا تلزم أحدًا، ولا يأخذها بعين الاعتبار أحد. وبدلاً من أن تتحول تلك الأحكام والدراسات المنهجية التي تقوم عليها، إلى ضغوط معنوية وأدبية على صانعي القرار، بدأت الساحة العلمية نفسها تتأثر بالواقع القائم، وتحاول بالتالي إيجاد حلول توفيقية بين الشرعية الدولية القائمة على الأسس، وبين الواقع الدولي القائم على التطبيقات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعلى سبيل المثال، المعاهدة بين طرفين، إذا لم تتضمن بندًا يضمن إمكانية انتهاء مفعولها يومًا ما عند الحاجة أو الضرورة، مثل تحديدها بفترة زمنية معينة، أو تثبيت حق أحد الطرفين بنقضها إن صنع الطرف الآخر ما يوجب ذلك، مثل هذه المعاهدة يقرر القانون الدولي اعتبارها لاغية باطلة، وهذا شأن معاهدة السلام المصرية - الإسرائيلية على سبيل المثال، ويوجد في الوقت الحاضر عدد ضخم من مثل هذه المعاهدات، أو ما ثبت أنه جرى بأسلوب إملاء الطرف القوي على الطرف الضعيف، أو ما تفاوض حوله ووقع عليه طرف أو أكثر لا يمثل الجهة التي يتحدث باسمها، مثل حاكم غير منتخب انتخابًا شرعيًّا نزيهًا في إحدى الدول، أو مجموعة دول تقرر بشأن أرض أو وضع لا يدخل في نطاق سيادة الدول الأعضاء فيها.

أنصار القانون الدولي التطبيقي يرون أنه لا بد من التعامل مع المعاهدات والاتفاقات القائمة وإن كانت مخالفة لبعض أسس الشرعية الدولية، فهم لا يسقطون عنها هذه الصفة، ولكن ينظرون في نتائجها، فيفصلون بما لا يتسع المجال لسرده، ويمكن القول: إنه يدور حول محور رئيسي وهو ما يمكن أن يسببه إلغاء معاهدة قائمة، بعد تطبيق محتواها فترة من الزمن، وتأثير ذلك على عناصر القانون الدولي، سواء الدول ذات السيادة أم الشعوب، تأثيرا يولِّد أضرارًا بالجهات المعنية، تتجاوز إلغاء المعاهدة نفسها، وفي هذا الإطار يدخل - على سبيل المثال - مبدأ التعامل بالتعويضات عند استحالة إعادة الأمور إلى نصابها.

الشاهد فيما سبق هو أن المشروعية الدولية - بغض النظر عن التطورات التطبيقية - صفة لا تزول عن وضع من الأوضاع عن طريق معاهدة ما، أو وضع جديد يوصف بأنه يتناقض مع الشرعية الدولية، أي مع الأسس المقررة في القانون الدولي العام، ولا يغير من ذلك الاضطرار إلى التعامل مع التطبيقات الباطلة القائمة على أرض الواقع.

بهذا المنطق تعاملت الدول الغربية – مثلاً - مع الاحتـلال السـوفييتي لدول البلطيق، فلم تعترف بمشروعية هذا الاحتلال، ولكن تعاملت لأكثر من خمسين سنة مع ما نجم عنه من تمثيل تلك البلدان عن طريق الحكومـة السـوفييتية في موسكو، كذلك فبهذا المنطلق تعاملت الدولتان الألمانيتان وتفاوضتا وعقدتا المعاهدات في أواخر حقبة الحرب الباردة، دون أن تعترف ألمانيا الغربية قط بالمشروعية الدولية لوجود ألمانيا الشرقية كدولة إلى أن اتحدتا مرة أخرى. ونعلم كمثال أخير أن اليابان رغم هزيمتها العسكرية لم تعترف قط باحتلال الروس لبعض الجزر الشمالية منها حتى الآن. كذلك على صعيد الدول الأصغر توجد أمثلة عديدة مثل تعامل الأرجنتين مع جزر فولكلاند والسيطرة البريطانية عليها سيطرة استعمارية، فلم تعترف بمشروعية تلك السيطرة رغم اضطرارها إلى التعامل مع الأمر الواقع الناجم عن عجزها عن تحرير تلك الجزر بالقوة العسكرية.

إن مفهوم الشرعية الدولية مفهوم ثابت عند علماء القانون الدولي، ومعروف للقوى الدولية، وهو موضع تعاملها مع الأحداث والتطورات الجارية بأسلوب انتقائي، فهي - اعتمادًا على قوتها وهيمنتها - تعود إلى الحديث عن المشروعية الدولية بمفهوم القانون الدولي العام، عندما يكون الأمر محققًا لتصوراتها ومصالحها وأطماعها، فإذا انعكس الوضع لا تتجاوز في استخدامها لتعبير الشرعية الدولية أن تفصله تمامًا على تلك التصورات والمصالح والأطماع، وإن خالفته ولجأت إلى قرارات "الهيئة التنفيذية" للقانون الدولي، أي مجلس الأمن الدولي الذي تهيمن عليه، أو لجأت إلى منطق القوة بصورة مباشرة.

ولئن كان تجاوزها للشرعية الدولية على هذا النحو منتظرًا في ظل منطق القوة الباطلة، فكيف نتجاوز في تعاملنا مع قضايانا - كقضية فلسطين - مفهوم الشرعية الدولية بأسلوب التزييف، فالتوظيف فيما لا يحقق لنا هدفًا مشروعًا، بدلاً من الحديث عن مشروع السلام من كامب ديفيد إلى أوسلو وما بعدها بلغة أخرى، ولتكن مثلاً: هو السلام الاضطراري رغم تناقضه مع الشرعية الدولية؟

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ولا يكتمل الحديث عن عنصر الشـرعية الدولية القائمة على القانون الدولي العام، دون الحديث عمَّا شاع وصفه بالسياسة الواقعية القائمة على التطبيقات المتوافقة حينًا والمتناقضة غالبًا معه، وإن أعطيت وصف القانون الدولي التطبيقي تجاوزا.

وتشير الأمثلة السالفة الذكر إلى أن الدول المعنية تتعامل مع الواقع تعاملاً واقعيًّا، ولا تتخلى في ذلك عن هدف تغييره في الاتجاه الذي يتطابق مع أهدافها التي تتفق أو تختلف مع الشرعية الدولية، فالتعامل الغربي السوفييتي لم يغير مواقف الغرب من البلطيق، حتى إذا حانت اللحظة المناسبة، وتبدلت الظروف الدولية، كان أحد الشروط الرئيسية الغربية لتلبية رغبات روسية، هو استقلال تلك الدول. والتعامل الياباني - الروسي بعد الحرب الباردة لم يسقط من حسابه العمل على تحرير الجزر اليابانية المحتلة، وهذا ما يسري على الأمثلة الأخرى المشابهة.

ونرصد مقابل ذلك خلطًا خطيرًا إلى أبعد الحدود بين الشرعية الدولية وبين السياسة الواقعية في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية، لا سيما في إطار التعامل مع قضية فلسطين. وباتت كلمة "الواقعية" موضع الاستخدام على أوسع نطاق على غرار استخدام كلمة "الشرعية الدولية"، من منطلق التسليم والاستغناء عن حقوق مشروعة ثابتة.

الشرعية الدولية والنظام العالمي

القانون الدولي لا يتغير، يمكن أن يضاف إليه أو أن يتطور إيجابيًّا، أما الأسس التي قام عليها، والمعايير التي نشأت كعصارة للتجارب البشرية التاريخية فهي مستقرة، وهذا ما يسري على العقود الماضية التي كانت نشأة المنظمات الدولية في بدايتها بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية عبارة عن إيجاد قالب تنظيمي لتنفيذ القانون الدولي، وهنا أيضًا يمكن القول إن هذا القالب التنظيمي قابل للتعديل والتغيير في إطار الأسس التي قام عليها، أما أن يصبح هو المصدر لتغيير تلك الأسس فهذا ما يخالف المنطق أولاً، كما يخالف مفهوم الشرعية الدولية المتمثلة في القانون الدولي العام ثانيًا.

والقالب التنظيمي بدءاً بمجلس الأمن الدولي ومرورًا بمحكمة العدل الدولية وانتهاء بالمنظمات الفرعية الحديثة النشوء، يمكن أن يضيف معاهدات واتفاقات إلى رصيد "إنتاج" القانون الدولي، وهذا خاضع بطبيعة الحال لتقلب الظروف، وموازين القوى، والتقديرات البشرية؛ ولهذا يمكن أن يشمل الخطأ والصواب، والحق والباطل، والعدل والظلم، وبتعبير آخر يمكن أن يشمل ما يتفق مع الشرعية الدولية وما يتناقض معها، وما يسري مفعوله بحكم القوة وإن خالفها، وما لا يجد طريقه إلى التنفيذ رغم مطابقته لها، فمن يحكم على ذلك؟

لقد بدأت المخالفة الأولى والأعظم تأثيرًا في مجرى الشرعية الدولية على امتداد العقود التالية، عندما أوجدت الدول المنتصرة في الحرب العالمية الثانية قالبًا تنظيميًّا جديدًا للقانون الدولي، فانطلقت من واقع القوّة الناجم عن الحرب، والذي تسيطر هي عليه، فعمدت في "شكل التنظيم" إلى العمل على تثبيته، وسدّ الأبواب أمام احتمالات تغييره، أو بتعبير آخر، احتمالات فقدان سيطرتها على هذا القالب التنظيمي إذا ما تبدل الواقع الدولي في قادم الأيام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هذا ما انعكس أول ما انعكس على مرجعية الحكم بشأن المشروعية الدولية للقرارات والمعاهدات والاتفاقات وغير ذلك من أشكال "إنتاج" المنظمات الجديدة، وكانت محكمة العدل الدولية في لاهاي هي المرشحة لهذا الدور، وهي التي سبقت فكرة تأسيسها الحربين العالميتين، وصدرت عن مؤتمرات السلام في لاهاي في حينه، بجهود بذلتها "رابطة البرلمانيين الدولية" في حينه، فعمدت الدول المنتصرة في الحرب إلى إقرار نظام أساسي للمحكمة الدولية يمنع عنها دور الرقابة التشريعية على مجلس الأمن وسواه، بل ويحول دون أن تتعرض دولة من الدول الدائمة العضوية فيه إلى المحاسبة من منطلق الأسس الشرعية الدولية.

ويمكن على ضوء ما سبق النظر في المخالفات الأخرى المرتكبة في وقت مبكر نسبيًّا، كتثبيت حق النقض/ الفيتو للدول الأقوى بمقياس "واقعية" الوضع القائم بعد الحرب، مع إغفال متعمد لمقياس "واقعية" الوضع الذي يمكن أن يقوم بعد فترة من الزمن.. ويسري شبيه ذلك على المنظمات الأخرى وما تم إقراره من أنظمة ولوائح أساسية لعملها.

الشرعية الدولية قائمة على مبادئ وقيم وأسس بصياغة ثابتة، والواقع العالمي قائم على موازين القوة وعناصر متبدلة متقلبة باستمرار، وتكفي نظرة إلى القرن الميلادي العشرين وما مرّ به من مراحل ما قبل الحربين العالميتين وما بينهما والحرب الباردة وعصر الوفاق الدولي؛ لندرك أن كلمة الواقع القائم أو الواقع الراهن لا تصف إلا لحظة آنية في مجرى التاريخ، وأن اللحظة التالية يمكن أن تسفر عن واقع قائم آخر بمعنى الكلمة.

والمرجعية في الشرعية الدولية غير موجودة في الوقت الحاضر، أو هي غير موجودة في صيغة جهاز أو هيئة دولية بمواصفات كافية تشمل الالتزام بالعودة إلى الأسس الثابتة وتجاوز تأثير موازين القوة المحضة، للحكم على وضع أو إجراء أو نص من النصوص بالتوافق مع الشرعية الدولية أو التناقض معها. وجُلّ ما يمكن الاعتماد عليه في الوقت الحاضر هو الدراسات السياسية المستقلة عن الأجهزة السياسية، أما المنظمات الدولية - وفي مقدمتها مجلس الأمن الدولي - فهي مرجعية "الواقع الدولي"، وهي قائمة كما هو معروف على موازين القوة أولاً وأخيرًا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الشرعية الدولية وقرارات مجلس الأمن

يتردد ليل نهار على أسماعنا في مختلف قضايانا المصيرية - ولا سيما قضية فلسطين - أن قرارات مجلس الأمن الدولي هي بحد ذاتها ما يمثل "الشرعية الدولية"!.

ويجب أن نفهم أن هذا المجلس ليس سوى جهاز من الأجهزة التنفيذية للشرعية الدولية، لا يبلغ حتى مكانة "مجلس نيابي" داخل إطار دولة دستورية. إنما هو بتشكيله ما بين عضوية دائمة ومهيمنة عبر ما يسمى حق النقض/ الفيتو، أشبه بما نعرفه في دولة من دول العالم الثالث بهيئة "مجلس قيادة الثورة" قد وصل بعد استخدام القوة في انقلاب عسكري – ونشبه هنا ذلك بالحرب العالمية الثانية - فشكل الفريق العسكري المنتصر مجلس "الثورة الخماسي" الحاكم، ورفع شعارات الثورة والحرية وسواها مما نعرف عن مثل تلك المجالس، كما أفسح المجال لمشاركة جزئية بعضوية غير دائمة، لا تضر بمواقع الهيمنة فيه، وهو ما نعرف شبيهه فيما يسمى "الجبهات الوطنية" لأحزاب دون أخرى، وكذلك فيما نعرفه عن أنظمة تجعل من قوانينها قيودًا لمنع حدوث تبادل على السلطة بأي حال من الأحوال.

وعلى أية حال، لم يصل مجلس الأمن الدولي حتى الآن وبعد أكثر من خمسين سنة على "ثورة الحرب العالمية الثانية"، حتى إلى مستوى تشكيل "مجلس نيابي منتخب"، أي إلى مستوى سلطة تشريعية!.

ولئن قيل بلسان الواقعية: هذا هو الموجود، وما كان في الإمكان غير الذي كان، قلنا: هذا صحيح. أما إذا قيل بلسان الواقعية إن ما يقرره مجلس الأمن هو "الشرعية الدولية"، فلا بد أن نقول إن ذلك قد يتطابق معها حينًا وهو يختلف في غالب الأحيان، وليس هو الطرف الذي يحكم على مشروعية قراراته بنفسه.

والذي يمكن تثبيته، باستقراء الحقبة التاريخية الماضية، هو أنه في غياب مرجعية دولية فوق السلطة التنفيذية المتمثلة في تشكيلة هيئة الأمم المتحدة بسائر منظماتها وفروعها الحالية، كان الخطاب السياسي العربي ينطلق من مفاهيم الشرعية الدولية وهو يزن قرارات مجلس الأمن الدولي وسواها - كما يصنع آخرون - فهو أيضًا يقبل منها ما ينسجم مع تقويمه الذاتي لمشروعيتها، ويرفض ما لا ينسجم. ثم مع الإعداد لحرب الخليج، بدأت قرارات المجلس توصف فجأة بأنها هي - بحد ذاتها - تمثل الشرعية الدولية. في تلك المرحلة بالذات، بدا في المنطقة العربية أن التقويم الذاتي لقرارات المجلس، والمصلحة الذاتية الناجمة عن تنفيذها، منسجمان ومتطابقان، وربما صحَّ هذا لفترة زمنية محدودة، ولكن لم يكن صحيحًا قطعًا على مستوى النظرة المستقبلية بعيدة المدى، إنما كانت النتيجة أن المنطقة العربية بكاملها لم ترجع بعد حرب الخليج الثانية إلى أسلوب التقويم الذاتي لمشروعية قرارات مجلس الأمن، بل سلمت في البداية عملية التقويم إلى الطرف الأمريكي المهيمن على المجلس، ثم مضت خطوة أبعد من خلال القبول بإخراج قضية فلسطين – أصلاً - من ساحة المجلس ووضعها تحت رعاية الطرف المهيمن على قراراته على كل حال. وبذلك تحولت مسألة التعامل مع الشرعية الدولية، من أداة من الأدوات السياسية المعتادة في العلاقات الدولية، إلى أداة لتثبيت هيمنة أمريكية محضة على إحدى القضايا المصيرية في بلادنا.

المصدر

----------


## margoadel

رائع اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

----------

